# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cấp phôi tự động cho máy dập cóc...

## vudungld2010

Theo yêu cầu của chủ cơ sở sx em có chế cho họ bộ phận cấp phôi cho máy dập cóc, nhằm tránh tai nạn lao động xảy ra. Mong các bác cho ý kiến thêm.

Video em nó: 
https://youtu.be/KXgwxA_HAJw

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## haiquanckbn

Hay quá rồi còn j bác ơi.

----------


## Ga con

Em có lăn tăn thế này,
Sao chủ máy không làm cái khuôn vừa cắt vừa dập luôn là xong, cấp phôi nguyên tấm. Chia là 2 khâu phức tạp quá, được mỗi cái tiết kiệm phôi hơn một chút.

Cái cấp phôi của cụ chạy được nhưng em đoán không lâu nổi, điều kiện làm ở mấy xưởng này rất khắc nghiệt, mà thợ thì ... phá như giặc :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks.

----------


## vudungld2010

> Em có lăn tăn thế này,
> Sao chủ máy không làm cái khuôn vừa cắt vừa dập luôn là xong, cấp phôi nguyên tấm. Chia là 2 khâu phức tạp quá, được mỗi cái tiết kiệm phôi hơn một chút.
> 
> Cái cấp phôi của cụ chạy được nhưng em đoán không lâu nổi, điều kiện làm ở mấy xưởng này rất khắc nghiệt, mà thợ thì ... phá như giặc
> 
> Thanks.


Thank bác. Cái này người ta mua phế liệu inox về tận dụng đó bác. Còn về khoản công nhân thì em đồng ý với bác. hic

----------


## thuhanoi

làm bằng sắt + chắc them tý tang tốc lên đi bác, hay đấy

----------

